# I've lived in Finland more than other countries I have lived



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know how I can say "I've lived in Finland more than in any other countries that I lived."

"Minä olen asunut pidempiä kuin muussa maassa."?


----------



## Hakro

"Olen asunut Suomessa pidempään kuin missään muussa maassa."


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Hakro said:


> "Olen asunut Suomessa pidempään kuin missään muussa maassa."


 
How do I add to that sentence, "other than my own home country"?


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> How do I add to that sentence, "other than my own home country"?


"Olen asunut Suomessa pidempään kuin missään muussa maassa, paitsi kotimaassani."


----------

